# Could this be a Cinnamon Royal?



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

I have had this snake now around 8 years will be breeding him this year. I have another snake purchased the same time which also shows faded markings. Just wondering if it could be a Cinnamon type morph or just a normal.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Nope that is a normal i'm afraid. This is a Cinnamon....










Note the pattern, they lack alien heads & have circular patterns instead :2thumb:.


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Didnt think i would have been that lucky just Normal Het Albinos then would have been good if they were could have got Super Cinnamon Albinos from them.


----------

